# Has anyone seen this problem before?



## wesbob (Apr 13, 2015)

Using 5.7 on Windows 7.

Trying to use the clone/heal brush in the upper right corner of a file to remove severely dark corners.  The brush has 2 circles, if the inner brush goes outside of the photo the entire look of the photo changes (something happens to the blacks/shadows). I cannot seem to find any actual setting that is changing, tone curve stays where it is, however the histogram changes. Any thoughts?


----------



## pdxrjt (Apr 14, 2015)

Just tried it on mine, no matter what I do the tool works fine.  I tried with just the feather outside, with the inner circle outside, with the center cross outside and with the entire brush outside and it works as expected.  The histogram does change (slightly) to reflect the small changes I made to the pic.  So in answer to your question, I have not seen it.  Good luck finding a solution.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 14, 2015)

Are you sure you have the Spot Removal tool? The Radial Filter looks very similar and would do exactly what you are saying is happening.  The Spot Removal (clone and heal) is between the Crop and Red Eye tool. The Radial tool is between the Graduated filter and the Brush.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Apr 15, 2015)

Rikk, I believe you have the correct answer.

and to add to the conversation-
Both the Radial Filter and the Gradient filter, if you Click & Drag OUTSIDE of the image boundaries, the effects you choose in the adjustment panel will be applied to the whole image.
Using the Gradient filter in this manner would allow you to add the same effect several times.

I cannot get the Spot Healing Brush (to Clone or Heal) to appear whatsoever outside of the image borders- my Spot brush cursor reverts to the usual arrow cursor.


----------



## kerrymac (Apr 23, 2015)

Why not go to "lens corrections" and use the "lens vignetting" tool? That's what it's for.


----------



## pdxrjt (Apr 25, 2015)

A little off topic, but I haven't found the "lens vignetting" tool very helpful.  Perhaps I don't use it well, but when I do (so far) I have always reverted back to hand correcting the image.


----------

